# net.eth0 and net.lo error [solved]

## gensk

Before "emerge -upD world" last night my system has done its job without any problem. Now I cannot start the loopback and eth0.

```

hotshelf gensk # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 656: veindent: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 658: veindent: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 665: veoutdent: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 666: veoutdent: command not found

 *   Bringing up eth0

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 767: interface_has_carrier: command not found

 *     Waiting for carrier ...

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 773: interface_has_carrier: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 773: interface_has_carrier: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line 773: interface_has_carrier: command not found

 *     No carrier - giving up                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

```

```
                                                                                                                          

hotshelf gensk # /etc/init.d/net.lo start

 * Starting lo

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 656: veindent: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 658: veindent: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 665: veoutdent: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 666: veoutdent: command not found

 *   Bringing up lo

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 767: interface_has_carrier: command not found

 *     Waiting for carrier ...

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 773: interface_has_carrier: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 773: interface_has_carrier: command not found

/etc/init.d/net.lo: line 773: interface_has_carrier: command not found

 *     No carrier - giving up                                                                                                                          [ !! ] 

```

starting eth0 by hand is working fine...

```

hotshelf gensk # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2_pre2-r5 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Sat, 07 Oct 2006 13:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/mnt/sda08/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks keeptemp keepwork metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/initng-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 16bit X aac acpi aio akode allegro alsa amr apm arts audiofile bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts blas branding bzip2 c++ cairo cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cpudetection crypt ctype cups dbus dio directfb dlloader dmi doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode epson esd examples expat fam fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox fixes font-server fontconfig fortran fortran95 gcc64 gdbm gif glitz glut gnome gnome-print gnomecanvas gnomedb gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal icons iconv icq initng_plugins_also initng_plugins_bash_launcher initng_plugins_chdir initng_plugins_chroot initng_plugins_conflict initng_plugins_cpout initng_plugins_critical initng_plugins_cron initng_plugins_daemon initng_plugins_dev initng_plugins_dllaunch initng_plugins_envparser initng_plugins_find initng_plugins_fstat initng_plugins_history initng_plugins_idleprobe initng_plugins_initctl initng_plugins_interactive initng_plugins_iparser initng_plugins_last initng_plugins_limit initng_plugins_logfile initng_plugins_netprobe initng_plugins_ngc4 initng_plugins_pause initng_plugins_pidfile initng_plugins_provide initng_plugins_reload initng_plugins_renice initng_plugins_rlparser initng_plugins_simple_launcher initng_plugins_stcmd initng_plugins_stdout initng_plugins_suid initng_plugins_syncron initng_plugins_syslog initng_plugins_unneeded input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux ladspa lcms ldap libg++ linguas_de logitech-mouse mad mikmod mmap mng mono mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses net nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg openexr opengl oss pam pam_console patented pcre pdf perl png portaudio posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection rrdtool rtc runlevels scanner sdl session sockets spell spl sse-filters ssl svg tcpd threads tidy tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia vim vorbis wxwindows xcomposite xine xml xmms xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

I cannot find info about where to find "veindent" , "veoutdent" and "interface_has_carrier" and why my system need them

Can you give me some advise how to fix that?Last edited by gensk on Mon Oct 16, 2006 5:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Fruitwoot

sometimes update changed your config file ... maybe you should have a look at /etc/ and set your network conf file correctly if applicable

----------

## wynn

There's no "veindent", "veoutdent" or "interface_has_carrier" in /etc/init.d/net.lo here (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.5-r2), net.eth0 is a symbolic link to net.lo.

Perhaps you should emerge sys-apps/baselayout again.

----------

## ranger719

Same problem here. After "emerge -uD world" it happened. Configuring the network via ifconfig works. System is ~x86 and reemerging baselayout does not help.

I have 1.12.5-r2 installed, but in my distfiles-dir are only: baselayout-1.12.5.tar.bz2 and baselayout-1.13.0_alpha1.tar.bz2.

----------

## UberLord

```
interface_has_carrier: command not found
```

My fault sorry - baselayout-1.13 accidently slipped through package.mask in a 16 hour window (closed over a week ago I might add).

Swapping between versions isn't recommended  :Smile: 

If you have problems, then remove net.lo from init.d and re-emerge baselayout-1.12

----------

## ranger719

Yes. that worked. Thanks.

----------

## alexmgarcia

Hmm, I have this problemtoo. Now I'm at school, when I arrives at home I will try this... if I do a ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.4 I will have internet running nice and then reemerge baselayout-1.12? 

Regards,

----------

## UberLord

Just ensure that you have the baselayout tarball installed

emerge -f baselayout

----------

## alexmgarcia

I solved the error doing another thing...

etc-update solved that.   :Very Happy: 

thx anyway.

----------

## gensk

Yes, it was caused by baselayout, and there are no further problems after remerging it and using "etc-update".

Thanks to all...

----------

